# Kevin Smith the best Director ever!



## Johnlennonjumped (Mar 23, 2010)

First off i think his writing is really great too

His movies span from "Clerks" to "Zack and Miri make a *adult video*"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to know who has seen some off his movies and like them or hate them

His videos also are very adult related stuff so, if younger readers don't know him its okay


----------



## jesterscourt (Mar 23, 2010)

He's okay.  Jersey Girl sucked.  Didn't even both with Cop Out (he didn't even write it).

As of late, his Q&As are funnier than his movies.  I'd nominate QT as being more overrated, but having more to show for it.


----------



## Bo Abobo (Mar 23, 2010)

He is millions of miles away from being best director ever, competent director? sure of course I'll give him that. He's a better podcast host than director, listen to his podcast smodcast, its worth a listen if you're a fan of his or not. Since you seem to be a super fan of his then expect to laugh your ass off, its a hilarious podcast.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Mar 23, 2010)

His directing is OKAY, his writing is where it's at.

Which is why I love Clerks and its sequel.

Can't forget Dogma.

Or Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Mar 23, 2010)

Best? nah he's not even worthy to fetch Eastwoods coffee.


----------



## Johnlennonjumped (Mar 23, 2010)

Bo Abobo said:
			
		

> He is millions of miles away from being best director ever, competent director? sure of course I'll give him that. He's a better podcast host than director, listen to his podcast smodcast, its worth a listen if you're a fan of his or not. Since you seem to be a super fan of his then expect to laugh your ass off, its a hilarious podcast.
> yeah i listen to some of his Smodcast
> 
> funny, he talks about whats going on around
> ...



what completely two different types of directors





iM trying to say is he is a good director, i have see really good (Drew Berrymore did really great with "whip it")

im talking about a directional stand point


----------



## WildWon (Mar 26, 2010)

"Best director" is completely wrong. An extremely FUN director, yes, that fits. He makes silly little films. They're horrifically quotable ("So... did you cum or what?!" "Jesus Christ man! There are some things you just don't talk about!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but they are horribly done films 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hella curious about CopOut though. I want to see what he can do with a budget and a script HE didn't write. (he's a shit writer.)

SModcast is balls awesome though. I listen weekly and laugh riotously every episode.
Possible favorite: the second episode with his mother. When she tries weed for the first time. Instant classic.
Close second are any with Walt & Bryan (FanBoy & SteveDave, respectively).
PS: Anyone listening to Tell 'Em SteveDave? It's Walt & Bry's own 'cast. It's in early stages, so it's soso, but has some decent potential. Once they really get moving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and the two things i hate about Smod. His self loathing eps. Yea, you're fat, yea you want to bitch about it... comon, this is sposta be funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And 2. is how he pronounces his dog's breed: dachshund. It's not Dock-Shund. It's Docks-hund. 

Wiki: The name "dachshund" is of German origin and literally means "badger dog", from Dachs ("badger") and Hund ("dog")

*sigh* oh wells. I still listen religiously


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

I find his films funny, I can watch them over and over (apart from Jersey Girl, not seen Cop Out) but he is no "great" director, not even a good one.

A good geek writer that can do great quotable films but that is all, without the quotes he is nothing which is why Jersey Girl failed miserably and why most of his scripts are never made into movies.

I do like his interviews and his "evening with" things.  His comics are mostly crap apart from The Evil That Men Do.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Mar 29, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> (he's a shit writer.)


What.

Why did you even watch Clerks?


----------



## Johnlennonjumped (Mar 29, 2010)

Clerks was one of his best the writing was so funny and some really great scenes (when he is watching the "adult video" and she says what are you watching, Randal's reply "childrens programing"


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't like him. His films are okay at best, but they just seem so amateurish.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 29, 2010)

I've seen Zack and Miri make a pr0n, I had a good laugh.
Nothing too great though.


----------



## pilotwangs (Mar 29, 2010)

Clerks and Mallrats are pretty great, but his more recent stuff not so much.

As for him being the best director ever, defernately not. IMO Martin Scorsese is the best director, but that's just what I think anyway.


----------



## WildWon (Mar 30, 2010)

BeatriceTheGolden said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if a movie is shit in terms of direction or writing, that doesn't mean it's not an entertaining film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Case and point- Hackers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(and you can't tell me that's not an entertaining film 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Risc architecture will change everything." "Yea... Risc is good." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## christysmith (Jun 5, 2011)

Kevin Smith is my favorite director, not because he is the best at doing it but because his films are NEARLY always amazing (NEARLY is the key word as i have yet to see Jersey Girl). However i also feel his is a very good Director, not the best, but very good. Some shots, in Dogma especially, show how good he is at it. He is however a better writer than a director. I still enjoyed Cop Out though and i saw no fault in the Directing


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy necrobump, Batman!

....*shrug* Meh. I'm a fan of K. Smith, so I'm gonna let it rise from it's grave.

Am I the only person in the world who really enjoyed Chasing Amy?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 5, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY NOT.

Miles away from being just that. There is no real best director, but here's my list of a few personal picks.

Steven Spielberg
Orson Welles
David Fincher
Clint Eastwood
Francis Ford Coppola
Sofia Coppola
Alfred Hitchcock
Woody Allen
Martin Scorsese
Joel and Ethan Coen
Quentin Tarantino
Darren Aronofsky
Christopher Nolan
Kathryn Bigelow
James Cameron
and finally, legend D. W. Griffith.

Admittedly, Kevin Smith is good, but I don't consider him to be the best at all.

EDIT: I forgot Stanley Kubrick... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT AGAIN: OMFG!!! I FORGOT Akira Kurosawa!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 5, 2011)

KB: your list is decidedly lacking in Stanley Kubrick. 
For shame!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> KB: your list is decidedly lacking in Stanley Kubrick.
> For shame!


I now hate myself.

For shame... to me!


----------



## smile72 (Jun 12, 2011)

He's not bad, but in no way is he the best director, so many come above him,some examples are the Coen Brothers, Orson Welles, and Steven Spielberg.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw a showing of Red State recently.

Awful film, worse than Jersey Girl and Cop Out.


----------

